# Couple pics from recent house



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Busy mechanical room back wall.










Baseboard heat pipes for upstairs. Ridiculous! Couldn't talk him out of it though, so...










This part of the ceiling has to be dropped and that HRV inlet will have to be extended.










Two of the five radiant headers. It's a pretty large sprawling house, with garage heat too.










I don't see many body sprays anymore. Been a long time since I did one like this. The fashion here has switched to rain heads. Looking at the picture I just realized I have to move that hot supply - it's going to get screwed when I put the hand shower bar on.


----------



## Jchar5147 (Aug 16, 2011)

Good job on the body sprays. I've seen so many people forget to create the loop, and not make them equal distances from the valve. Looks good.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I hope Delta didn't slip you one of the old version diverter rough-ins. It has a different depth setback than the valve.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I hope Delta didn't slip you one of the old version diverter rough-ins. It has a different depth setback than the valve.


It's the newest one. I always installed the old ones (the one with the useless floppy ground plate with no way of attaching it) at same depth as the valve and had no problems. Maybe you're talking about an even older model?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Wish I could remember the model number. Had a Brizo (expensive Delta) just a couple of months ago where this cropped up.

BTW: Your work looks awesome!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice clean work. :thumbup:

I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I love seeing pics of your work. Looks flawless.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice and neat work, looks good.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks great, very clean...:thumbup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

You are the PEX master:notworthy:, awesome work:thumbup:. I hate diverter valves. I always just buy multiple rough in valves. Cheaper and works better(imo). May not looks as nice to a designer though....


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

as always, great to see someone who takes pride in their work


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Will said:


> You are the PEX master:notworthy:, awesome work:thumbup:. I hate diverter valves. I always just buy multiple rough in valves. Cheaper and works better(imo). May not looks as nice to a designer though....


I worked on one house out here the shower controls were digital, on the back side it had a 1" hot and cold line coming in then branched off to each body spray and shower head with 1/2" was a great system had tons of water volume on all outlets. The house was built maybe 2 or three years ago. Each user could customize his water temp and which jets they had on.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Greenguy said:


> I worked on one house out here the shower controls were digital, on the back side it had a 1" hot and cold line coming in then branched off to each body spray and shower head with 1/2" was a great system had tons of water volume on all outlets. The house was built maybe 2 or three years ago. Each user could customize his water temp and which jets they had on.


Kohler DTV?


----------



## Jchar5147 (Aug 16, 2011)

Greenguy said:


> I worked on one house out here the shower controls were digital, on the back side it had a 1" hot and cold line coming in then branched off to each body spray and shower head with 1/2" was a great system had tons of water volume on all outlets. The house was built maybe 2 or three years ago. Each user could customize his water temp and which jets they had on.


I installed a similar set up a few months back. All digital. In shower surround sound. There were 2 modules in the attic above the master. I ran 3/4" hot and cold to the electronic valve, and designated lines to each function. Standard shower head, rain shower with 4 individual shower heads in one 14x14" square, 6 body sprays, hand held and mr steam. The second module controlled the valve functions. The h.o. Could turn the shower on, choose the functions, set the music, lighting and temp. From his/her phone from another room then just walk in when they're ready. They could also set all they to a time, so when they get home its ready. Absolutely unnecessary, but totally awesome. 


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Jchar5147 said:


> . Absolutely unnecessary, but totally awesome. 



I just might make that my new signature...

But I'm not yet finished making fun of Chad!

:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> I just might make that my new signature...
> 
> But I'm not yet finished making fun of Chad!
> 
> :laughing:


Eh?

Say ABOUT out loud...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Kohler DTV?


 
You mean the great armchair plumber has never seen it. I installed one of these Kohler units, had to have two tankless heaters linked together to keep up. This shower had lots of body sprays, I got soaked just testing it. I would find the link, but I got faith that you can find it.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome work!

Where I'm from, we call a shower with body sprays a car wash. That sir, is a great lookin' car wash!:thumbup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Eh?
> 
> Say ABOUT out loud...


Aboot... Wait no... ABOOT.... dammit! ABOOOOOOT! 

Ah screw you Chad!

:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> Aboot... Wait no... ABOOT.... dammit! ABOOOOOOT!
> 
> Ah screw you Chad!
> 
> :laughing:


Lol

Thats some funny ish right there! 

ABOOT!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Greenguy said:


> I worked on one house out here the shower controls were digital, on the back side it had a 1" hot and cold line coming in then branched off to each body spray and shower head with 1/2" was a great system had tons of water volume on all outlets. The house was built maybe 2 or three years ago. Each user could customize his water temp and which jets they had on.





Redwood said:


> Kohler DTV?





easttexasplumb said:


> You mean the great armchair plumber has never seen it. I installed one of these Kohler units, had to have two tankless heaters linked together to keep up. This shower had lots of body sprays, I got soaked just testing it. I would find the link, but I got faith that you can find it.


No, I've seen a few... :laughing:
I was just wondering if the one that Greenguy was talking about was a Kohler DTV...
The part about feeding it with 1" had me wondering as the Kohler DYV's I have seen had 3/4" feeds...

You do know that Kohler is not the only brand that has Digital Controlled Showers don't you?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Redwood said:


> You do know that Kohler is not the only brand that has Digital Controlled Showers don't you?


I was tinkering with the Moen ioDigital in my supplier's showroom. It seems pretty nice, though of course I haven't seen the rough-in. Maybe one day I'll sell one. I haven't installed any digital faucets yet.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

i was wrong it must have been 3/4" but the guy had piped up to the unit in 1" it was the Kohler DTV with 12-16 body sprays and 2 rain shower heads, was a very nice setup. In the basement he was running an IBC boiler with a 50 gal Storage tank, 1" wirsbo lines running for hot and cold in the house. 

i was servicing 1 of the body sprays was clogged with wood chips from construction i'd guess.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

futz said:


> I was tinkering with the Moen ioDigital in my supplier's showroom. It seems pretty nice, though of course I haven't seen the rough-in. Maybe one day I'll sell one. I haven't installed any digital faucets yet.


The valve uses push fit connectors...
There are some limitations on the mounting orientation as well...


----------



## Keepitinthe70's (Aug 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> The valve uses push fit connectors...
> There are some limitations on the mounting orientation as well...


 
Is that first hand expirence? Or just what you have read from online articles?

If you actully did install one, do you have any pictures of your install?

Thanks in advance :thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Keepitinthe70's said:


> Is that first hand expirence? Or just what you have read from online articles?
> 
> If you actully did install one, do you have any pictures of your install?
> 
> Thanks in advance :thumbsup:


Are you bringing anything to the table? :whistling2:
I didn't think so...
*Back On The Short Bus... Get Your Helmet On And Stop Drooling! *:laughing:

They don't install these in the trailer parks you work in do they?:whistling2:
Ink By Invisible


----------



## Keepitinthe70's (Aug 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Are you bringing anything to the table? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> They don't install these in the trailer parks you work in do they?:whistling2:
> ...


So I take that as a negative you do not have first hand knowledge with these valves?

Instead of just saying that, you resort to personal attacks? Classy.

And no I'm not bringing any thing to the table, you were the one that has the "expirence" with these valves, I was just asking for pictures. Sorry God :whistling2:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Redwood said:


> The valve uses push fit connectors...
> There are some limitations on the mounting orientation as well...


*NOTE:* Some incorrect assumptions in this post. See edits at bottom of post and following posts for corrections.

I'm looking at the PDF right now and though it isn't super detailed, it sure doesn't look like push-fit's. The diagram shows male threads with, I assume, normal 1/2" solder sockets inside.









*EDIT:* Ah, here it is. You can buy it with a variety of connection types, including, but not limited to, push-fits (if I am understanding their specs correctly).

*Valve: S3384*



connection size: 3/4"
connection type: cpvc; inlet push–fit connectors; outlet push–fit; pex; CC
valve type: ioDIGITAL™
no of ports: four ports
*EDIT 2:* The above diagram shows a body spray - not the valve.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Keepitinthe70's said:


> So I take that as a negative you do not have first hand knowledge with these valves?
> 
> Instead of just saying that, you resort to personal attacks? Classy.
> 
> And no I'm not bringing any thing to the table, you were the one that has the "expirence" with these valves, I was just asking for pictures. Sorry God :whistling2:


Right Chump!
You brought on the personal attack!

And Nothing Brought to the table!
Have a nice night!


----------



## Keepitinthe70's (Aug 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Right Chump!
> You brought on the personal attack!
> 
> And Nothing Brought to the table!
> Have a nice night!


 
Where is this personal attack you speak of?

Once again, have you or haven't you installed one of these valves? I take it with the exclamation points that you are getting angry? 

From the attiude that you are portraying it seems I must have touched a nerve, I will not ask you again for pictures of your work or even a verification of if you have installed one of the valves.

I'm going to bed now, I would say I would pray for you, but you have already declared your self a god so there is no need you obviously know it all already.

Goodnight :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

futz said:


> I'm looking at the PDF right now and though it isn't super detailed, it sure doesn't look like push-fit's. The diagram shows male threads with, I assume, normal 1/2" solder sockets inside.


Look up the valve itself, that has the push fit connectors...

I quoted installing one that was customer supplied but haven't done one yet...

I looked it over pretty good checking out all the stuff and the instructions...


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

looks good. I'm just a 4th yr commercial plumber, is it any easier to use manifolds or just a prefrence. just curious.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Look up the valve itself, that has the push fit connectors...
> 
> I quoted installing one that was customer supplied but haven't done one yet...
> 
> I looked it over pretty good checking out all the stuff and the instructions...


Ahhhhhh... Now I see what you mean. Quite the machine. It appears to come with adapters to fit PEX supply pipe to the push-fit inlet connectors?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

abudgetplumb said:


> looks good. I'm just a 4th yr commercial plumber, is it any easier to use manifolds or just a prefrence. just curious.


You mean pre-built, or manufactured, heating manifolds? They're very pretty, and some have nice flow meters and precision balancing valves. But they're expensive, and for 99% of my manifold needs they just aren't worth it. My ultra simple scratch builts work just fine.

If price doesn't matter (wealthy customer) and you want that factory made look, then for sure use manufactured. But once the hatch cover is on and you can't see it anymore they don't work any better than scratch built.

Another thing I've run into is when you have problems with a freaky non-standard header years later and the company has long since discontinued the system and you need parts NOW! What do you do? The one I'm thinking of used special odd-size radiant tube and Grundfos pumps built into each manifold. The house had sat empty and one circuit froze (long story - badly designed system), dumping all the water - I guess someone turned off the water to the boiler to stop the leak. So the pumps had run dry and cooked themselves, and most of the manifold seals were shot. I got in contact with the company and they found me some parts and shipped them fast, but it was a MAJOR pain in the a$$. The Grundfos rep even came out to look and was very helpful - turned out that the motors of one of the standard pumps at the time could be bolted right onto the old manifolds with minimal modification. That job (and using Wirsbo's terrible manifolds long ago) made me gun shy of manufactured manifolds. Better something simple, generic and easily repaired even many, many years later.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

futz said:


> Ahhhhhh... Now I see what you mean. Quite the machine. It appears to come with adapters to fit PEX supply pipe to the push-fit inlet connectors?


Yep... Zackly and I don't see anybody sweating connections on that valve.... :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Keepitinthe70's said:


> Where is this personal attack you speak of?
> 
> Once again, have you or haven't you installed one of these valves? I take it with the exclamation points that you are getting angry?
> 
> ...


No, I just consider the source of the dribble that is falling out of your mouth...

Are you Rambo the banned one or, just a brainwashed disciple of his?:whistling2:

Your originality is lacking...


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Wish I could remember the model number. Had a Brizo (expensive Delta) just a couple of months ago where this cropped up.
> 
> BTW: Your work looks awesome!


Did five baths in a row with the old rough. WhAt a nightmare. Ontop of that they sent me the new style trims and cartridge and insisted they are the correct ones!!! Brizo is a big big headache.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Great looking work!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Ready for tub inspection.

Maax Skyline. Very simple.










Maax Optik. This one has to come out again for a granite slab and then be reset.




















I hate slab-on-grade tub installs. Access to this thing was terrible. Very time consuming to get right. And will be time consuming again when I pull it out and reset it later after granite.










Maax TSEA61.










Shower valve (car wash) waterpipe fixed and hand shower bar backing added. Tape measure is so I don't have to draw a backing map. Just print off the pic and bring along when I finish.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I think that looks great, very nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

futz said:


> Ready for tub inspection.
> 
> Maax Skyline. Very simple.
> 
> ...


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

markb said:


> Just in case you didn't know, Brizo does not make slip on tub spouts. Only threaded spouts with the threads right atthe base of the spout. I got myself into that situation before...


Oh really!?!? Good to know! I hate those old fashioned threaded spouts, but when they're done right they really are better. Anyway it won't be a problem in this house. They're going normal Delta here.

I'm finishing a different house with a bunch of Brizo in it today, tomorrow and some more next week (nice place - I'll post a few pics), but no Brizo spouts to worry about. One tub is a clawfoot with Cheviot trim and the other one has basic Delta.


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow, 1st rate job done. Not to be a skeptic, but I don't believe that your going to have enough flow through that Delta valve. I installed one in my house for a 4 body spray setup like this, just on the sides. The Delta valves are only rated for like 5gpm, not nearly enough for the 4 body sprays at 2.5 gpm each. Yes, mine is first hand knowledge, after I tiled the unit in and tested. I wound up ripping out all the tile, I was going to put a Kohler valve in for the body sprays, but now the wife wants to change up the shower, so I got that going for me.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Txmasterplumber said:


> Wow, 1st rate job done. Not to be a skeptic, but I don't believe that your going to have enough flow through that Delta valve. I installed one in my house for a 4 body spray setup like this, just on the sides. The Delta valves are only rated for like 5gpm, not nearly enough for the 4 body sprays at 2.5 gpm each. Yes, mine is first hand knowledge, after I tiled the unit in and tested. I wound up ripping out all the tile, I was going to put a Kohler valve in for the body sprays, but now the wife wants to change up the shower, so I got that going for me.


I think it'll be ok. I hope it'll be ok. :laughing: I did one exactly like this five or so years back in a house that this builder lives in. He has never complained, and I don't remember it being drooly when I tested it out. 

I dug around in Delta's site a bit - where did you find the 5 GPM rating for the R10000 valves?

The sprays are actually 2.0 GPM each.


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

futz said:


> I think it'll be ok. I hope it'll be ok. :laughing: I did one exactly like this five or so years back in a house that this builder lives in. He has never complained, and I don't remember it being drooly when I tested it out.
> 
> I dug around in Delta's site a bit - where did you find the 5 GPM rating for the R10000 valves?
> 
> The sprays are actually 2.0 GPM each.


I was told by the Delta rep in Dallas a few years ago. I called again and they now told me that it depends on the cartridge. They emailed me a sheet. PM me with your email and I will forward it to you.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

plumberman said:


> eh?
> 
> Say about out loud...


qft

[edit]: day late and a dollar short


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

sikxsevn said:


> qft
> 
> [edit]: day late and a dollar short


I'm lost...


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> I'm lost...


I made a Canadian joke long after the novelty of it was worn off... what I get for not reading the whole thread


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

:thumbup:All spouts should be like delta spouts:thumbup:
I never install a slip on spout with a set screw:no: threaded always better.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Futz, looks great....:thumbsup: I love new construction.


----------



## dynomite05 (Jul 2, 2011)

Awesome work! So clean!


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

futz said:


> Busy mechanical room back wall.
> 
> Baseboard heat pipes for upstairs. Ridiculous! Couldn't talk him out of it though, so...
> 
> ...


Did you run out of 3/4 inch 90s on the headers?? Lol


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

markb said:


> Did you run out of 3/4 inch 90s on the headers?? Lol


Not sure what you mean... Are you referring to the baseboard tees with coin vents on the returns? Those are there for the initial rough purge - for getting the worst of the air out of the loops.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

futz said:


> Not sure what you mean... Are you referring to the baseboard tees with coin vents on the returns? Those are there for the initial rough purge - for getting the worst of the air out of the loops.
> 
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11883"/>


Lol ooohh. On the iPod it looked as thought you soldered two fitting adapters into a sweat 90. My bad. I wasn't judging though. Everything looks good.

Sent from my iPod touch using PlumbingZone


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Txmasterplumber said:


> Wow, 1st rate job done. Not to be a skeptic, but I don't believe that your going to have enough flow through that Delta valve. I installed one in my house for a 4 body spray setup like this, just on the sides. The Delta valves are only rated for like 5gpm, not nearly enough for the 4 body sprays at 2.5 gpm each. Yes, mine is first hand knowledge, after I tiled the unit in and tested. I wound up ripping out all the tile, I was going to put a Kohler valve in for the body sprays, but now the wife wants to change up the shower, so I got that going for me.


Tested out the body sprays on final and they work just fine. :thumbup: The spray isn't going to rip anyone's skin off, but it is perfectly adequate. I don't think you'd want to do more than four body sprays without a bigger capacity valve though.


----------

